# The Sabbath - What Crosses The Line?



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jan 31, 2010)

Good evening guys, and God bless you all on this Sabbath day.

While watching the Pro Bowl this evening, something came to mind that I'm a bit confused about. The Lord in Exodus 34:21 said that, "You shall work 6 days, but on the 7th day, you shall rest...". I would surmise that work would violate it, while dealing with basic essentials would not. 

However, what would cross the line and violate this commandment? With myself being a college student, I do not believe Sundays should be days that I do any work unless I do not have a choice because of a lack of time. Is this in full application of Exodus 34:21? What about watching sport events? Also, what are some examples that you can think of that _would_ be in violation?

Thank you, and God bless the rest of your evening.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 31, 2010)

> While watching the Pro Bowl this evening, . . .



Sorry, but I had to laugh at your lead-in.



> what would cross the line and violate this commandment?



Watching the Pro Bowl, for one. [I don't mean to be flippant with that answer; please forgive me if it sounds that way]

If you have a copy of the Westminster Confession of Faith and Catechisms, read in the Larger Catechism questions 115-121 and their answers.
If you don't have a copy, it can easily be found online at any number of sites.


----------



## Herald (Jan 31, 2010)

Bryan,

Have you listened to the message from Robert Murray M'Cheyne that was posted today by two other PB members? You can read it HERE or listen to it HERE.

I believe the answers to your questions will be much easier to receive if you, like M'Cheyne states, love the Lord's Day.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jan 31, 2010)

No I haven't Bill. To be honest with you, I didn't know he even existed. I just looked into the message and found it to be of vital assistance in my inquiry. I thank you for giving me the links. There is one question still lingering though. 

When Pastor M'Cheyne mentioned that the Sabbath should be spent like a day in Heaven: doing nothing but praising the Lord and merciful favors towards others, does this include anything related to bible study (i.e. Reading theological books, studying the Bible, verse memorization, catechism memorization (including the making of flashcards to memorize on this one and the previous one), etc.)?


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 31, 2010)

Enjoyed that sermon. Much food for thought.


----------



## rbcbob (Jan 31, 2010)

Without attempting to provide a list for another brother I just suggest this passage from Isaiah which gives us insight into the Lord's perspective:



> Isaiah 58:13-14 " If you turn away your foot from the Sabbath, From doing your pleasure on My holy day, And call the Sabbath a delight, The holy day of the LORD honorable, And shall honor Him, not doing your own ways, Nor finding your own pleasure, Nor speaking your own words, Then you shall delight yourself in the LORD; And I will cause you to ride on the high hills of the earth, And feed you with the heritage of Jacob your father. The mouth of the LORD has spoken."


----------



## Herald (Jan 31, 2010)

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> No I haven't Bill. To be honest with you, I didn't know he even existed. I just looked into the message and found it to be of vital assistance in my inquiry. I thank you for giving me the links. There is one question still lingering though.
> 
> When Pastor M'Cheyne mentioned that the Sabbath should be spent like a day in Heaven: doing nothing but praising the Lord and merciful favors towards others, does this include anything related to bible study (i.e. Reading theological books, studying the Bible, verse memorization, catechism memorization (including the making of flashcards to memorize on this one and the previous one), etc.)?



Bryan, the things you mentioned would be wonderful activities to engage in on the Lord's Day. Worship is commanded on the Lord's Day. You mentioned that you're a college student. Does that mean you live in the dorms? Do you have a car? Are you able to worship at a local church? Can you arrange, beforehand, to visit with different church members on that day? Yes, it takes a bit of planning, but that planning will allow you enjoy the day more thoroughly. You read me right, I did use the word "enjoy." The Lord's Day is not a burden to be endured, but a joy to be shared. It is far easier to enjoy the day in the company of other like-minded believers, as opposed to going it solo.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 31, 2010)

Wish we had an underscore button:



> The Lord's Day is not a burden to be endured, but a joy to be shared. It is far easier to enjoy the day in the company of other like-minded believers, as opposed to going it solo.


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 31, 2010)

Wayne said:


> Wish we had an underscore button:
> 
> 
> 
> > The Lord's Day is not a burden to be endured, but a joy to be shared. It is far easier to enjoy the day in the company of other like-minded believers, as opposed to going it solo.


Amen and amen. We determined today to exercise more thorough planning so as to make the Sabbath even more enjoyable.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jan 31, 2010)

Herald said:


> Bryan, the things you mentioned would be wonderful activities to engage in on the Lord's Day. Worship is commanded on the Lord's Day. You mentioned that you're a college student. Does that mean you live in the dorms?



Not at this time. I currently attend a commuter college. I am looking into them when I transfer though.



> Do you have a car?



Not yet. I hope to have one before the Fall semester begins in mid-August.



> Are you able to worship at a local church?



Conflicts with my parents regarding the church I've been wanting to attend has made this very difficult. I will bring the subject back up at the beginning of this week. A member of this board has a standing offer for me if I need a ride, on the condition it does not cause any dismay with my parents. Which it shouldn't; they gave me verbal consent to attend several months ago if I can find my own ride, but they've switched sides on decisions so often I've been hesitant to verify this.



> Can you arrange, beforehand, to visit with different church members on that day?



This is a possibility. However, as with all things (except Death and Judgment), nothing is guaranteed. The last quote will have to happen before this can.



> Yes, it takes a bit of planning, but that planning will allow you enjoy the day more thoroughly. You read me right, I did use the word "enjoy." The Lord's Day is not a burden to be endured, but a joy to be shared. It is far easier to enjoy the day in the company of other like-minded believers, as opposed to going it solo.



All due respect brother, but you're preaching to the choir on this one. I've been observing the Sabbath without attending a Church and on my own for 1 1/2 of the two years I've been reformed, and it's about to drive me insane. There have been days where I felt like one of those characters in the cartoons that lost its mind and hits itself in the head with a hammer, over and over again, while sticking its tongue out and using its finger to flip it up and down rapidly like you do a guitar string.


----------



## Andres (Jan 31, 2010)

Bryan, I commend you for seeking out wisdom concerning how to spend your Sabbath, but I think it's vital you get in a church. You have the offer for the ride so take it and be blessed.


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 1, 2010)

One way to understand what God requires of us on the sabbath is to study the commandment in Exodus 20 and re-stated in Deuteronomy 5 (as part of the Ten Commandments).

It requires us, ordinarily, to:

1) work six days
2) "cease" (from work and play)
3) "make holy" (set apart from other days)

We might say there are three main aspects to keeping the sabbath,

1) prepare in advance (so ordinary tasks are out of the way and do not distract on the sabbath)
2) abstain from work
3) abstain from seeking to entertain, recreate, amuse ourselves

In order that we might prioritize worship of God all the day.

(It's okay to work and recreate the rest of the week, but to "sabbath" (cease), and break that pattern to "remember" and "set apart" on the Lord's Day)

I use the term, "ordinarily" because God establishes exceptions for mercy and necessity.


The summary of the doctrine of Scripture in the Westminster Standards (virtually identical in the London Baptist Confession) is excellent. The scripture proofs are many, and are useful to study and meditate on.




> Westminster Confession of Faith
> 
> Chapter XXI
> Of Religious Worship, and the Sabbath Day
> ...





> Scripture Proof
> 
> [34] EXO 20:8 Remember the sabbath day, to keep it holy. 10 But the seventh day is the sabbath of the Lord thy God: in it thou shalt not do any work, thou, nor thy son, nor thy daughter, thy manservant, nor thy maidservant, nor thy cattle, nor thy stranger that is within thy gates: 11 For in six days the Lord made heaven and earth, the sea, and all that in them is, and rested the seventh day: wherefore the Lord blessed the sabbath day, and hallowed it. ISA 56:2 Blessed is the man that doeth this, and the son of man that layeth hold on it; that keepeth the sabbath from polluting it, and keepeth his hand from doing any evil. 4 For thus saith the Lord unto the eunuchs that keep my sabbaths, and choose the things that please me, and take hold of my covenant. 6 Also the sons of the stranger, that join themselves to the Lord, to serve him, and to love the name of the Lord, to be his servants, every one that keepeth the sabbath from polluting it, and taketh hold of my covenant; 7 Even them will I bring to my holy mountain, and make them joyful in my house of prayer: their burnt offerings and their sacrifices shall be accepted upon mine altar; for mine house shall be called an house of prayer for all people.
> [35] GEN 2:2 And on the seventh day God ended his work which he had made; and he rested on the seventh day from all his work which he had made. 3 And God blessed the seventh day, and sanctified it: because that in it he had rested from all his work which God created and made. 1CO 16:1 Now concerning the collection for the saints, as I have given order to the churches of Galatia, even so do ye. 2 Upon the first day of the week let every one of you lay by him in store, as God hath prospered him, that there be no gatherings when I come. ACT 20:7 And upon the first day of the week, when the disciples came together to break bread, Paul preached unto them, ready to depart on the morrow; and continued his speech until midnight.
> ...


----------

